# echtgeld-ah



## General Stonewall (4. August 2011)

also wir von staerke und ehre e.v. sind strikt gegen ein echtgeld ah,wir bekaempfen die goldverkaeufer wo wir nur koennen!weil sie das gamefeeling storen un d ein ungleichgewicht schaffen, dass jene bervorzugt die geld haben und jene benachteiligt die weniger geld im rl zur verfügung haben.wir haben im europaeischen allianznetzwerk sogar konkrete daten, welche firmen,chars, rl adresen usw.dies geschaeft betreiben und auch blizz angeboten ihnen diese daten zur verfügung zu stellen....aber kein interesse sitens blizzards....sicherlich ein verführischer markt...in letzter konsequenz aber nicht gerade rühmluch füßr blizz, sich an derartigem zu beteiligen, mann kann den echgeld markt auch anders ausschalten,damit 12 gold items nicht mehr für 20000gold im ah stehen,wir wissen wie es geht,und hoffen nur,das blizz nicht auf diesen falschen zug aufspringt, erklaerungen warum wer,was tut...sind immer vorhanden, im herzen steht geschrieben was richtig und was falsch ist, und dieser gang auf diablo ist falsch!der monatsbeitarg sollte ausreichend sein um faire bedingungen für alle zu schaffen! fair!!nicht wie in den usa:wer geld hat darf lernen der rest bitte mülltonnen putzen!wir vom allianznetzwerrk in europa, staerkeundehre e.v., werden jedenfalls alles tun um sowas nicht gerade positiv publik zu machen.rob pardo, du hast mich ,general Stonewall vom server zuluhed, vorsitzender von stärke und ehre e.v. und vorsitzender des allianznetzwerkes in europa schon 2 mal kennengelernt, wir haben uns in die augen gesehen, und ich hoffe, du weichjst nicth vom weg ab!! nur zugunsten einiger, die eine idee lieber den dollars opfern wollen.so das wars schon


beste grüße
general stonewall


----------



## Arosk (4. August 2011)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/187569-diablo-3-auktionshaus/


----------



## Windelwilli (4. August 2011)

Vom Rechtschreib- und Satzbau e.V. seit ihr schon mal nicht..soviel ist klar!


----------



## spectrumizer (4. August 2011)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Vom Rechtschreib- und Satzbau e.V. seit ihr schon mal nicht..soviel ist klar!


Seitseid.de, wa. 



Arosk schrieb:


> http://forum.buffed....3-auktionshaus/


Deswegen geschlossen.


----------

